# Controversy by geography



## Unoriginalname (Jan 27, 2012)

Are issues like federal vision and the NPP systemic (in placement as opposed to numbers) in different reformed bodies or are they more locally contain. I always hear about Wilson and Idaho and is this the general pattern, where there will be a cluster advocates for an unorthodox position located near each other or do they tend to be spread throughout the country (sorry for the American-centric-ness of this question)? And would it be too questionable, with regards to bearing false witness or a similar charge to say where these ideas are located?


----------

